# NABBA UNIVERSE RESULTS



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Masters o/40*

1. Norton James Murayama Brazil

2. Jason Corrick U.K

3. Pavlo Zelenko Ukraine

4. Christian Klee Austria

5. Shaun Watson U.K

6. Marco Parisi Italy

*Masters o/50*

1. Aivars Visockis Latvia

2. Sam Ioannidis Australia

3. Hugh Ross U.S.A

4. David Steele U.K

5. Derek Jones U.K

6. Luiz Flavio Felicio Brazil

*Juniors*

1. Bongani Myaka South Africa

2. Julian Ramdhari South Africa

3. Dane Ivicevic Australia

4. Philip Graham U.K

5. Ernestas Grigaitis Lithuania

6. Chris Walsh U.K

*Miss Figure Class 2*

1. Dora Rodrigues Brazil

2. Katheryn Mullen U.K

3. Federica Ortu Italy

4. Viviane Santos Brazil

5. Flora Conte Italy

6. Enza Cordio Italy

*Miss Figure Class 1*

1. Anne-Marie Lasserre Australia

2. Maria Kuzmina Russia

3. Ira Mayan Israel

4. Lidia Miralpeix Spain

5. Anita Vegh U.K

6. Jody Shuttleworth U.K

*Miss Physique*

1. Larissa Cunha Brazil

2. Lisa Cross U.K

3. Velentyna Yefymchuk Ukraine

4. Sonia Cabre Spain

5. Simone Souza Brazil

6. Caroline Gaume France

*Mr Class 4*

1. Marilandio Ponchet Brazil

2. Leandro Rebelo Brazil

3. Luiz Fernando Sardinha Brazil

4. Jerry Koolhoven Holland

5. Pompilio Aguilar Honduras

6. Gary Hutton U.K

*Mr Class 3*

1. Zoltan Toth Hungary

2. Shane Copley U.K

3. Gilbert Cushieri Malta

4. Dominique Verney France

5. Anthony Bailes U.K

6. Aleksey Shaykin Russia

*
Mr Class 2*

1. Martin Kasal Czech Republic

2. Miha Zupan Slovenia

3. Dave Guest U.K

4. Andrew Pinnock U.K

5. Regi Gill Holland

6. Justin Wessels Australia

*Mr Class 1*

1. Dave Titterton U.K

2. Brian McAreavey U.K

3. Pavel Vacek Czech Republic

4. Walter Lettner Austria

5. Lukas Gabris U.K

6. Sta Strosberg Israel

*Proffesional*

1. Alexey Netesanov Russia

2. Petr Vanis Czech Republic

3. Paul Sutton U.K

4. Mike OHanlon Scotland

5. Luis Antonio Vidal Spain

6. Mike King U.K

*Overall Mens*

Martin Kasal Czech Republic

*Overall Miss*

Dora Rodrigues Brazil


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont mind these results being posted on other boards i dont know how to cut and paste them, but please credit them to Fit 1 of uk-muscle.co.uk so other boards know you guys had results first.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks fit1,i posted the results over on rippedglutes and credited it to you


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive been looking for these everywhere, cheers reps!


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

cheers weeman, not really computer literate so dont know how to move stuff around and it took me an hour to post them on here using just two fingers didnt want to go through that on every board. Thanks for credit, as i use uk-m mostly i wanted peps to know you all had results first.


----------

